# Fiat Maxi chassis



## Steve69 (Dec 31, 2009)

Which Hymer models were built on a Fiat maxi chassis 3.0l-644G??


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It may well have been an option. I can't answer your actual question, but we ordered our Rapido - it was supposedly on a 3.5t chassis (being bought in Germany and they tended to put their mh's at that weight due to driving licence problems), but we had ours on a Maxi chassis - due initially as we specified an automatic and the weights didn't add up on a 3.5 - so ours is now 4.25t....

So perhaps it is a case of keep looking.

Have you looked on www.mobile.de for the model and there you can specify weights... just a thought

Carol


----------

